# Navy SEAL killed near Mosul



## Gunz (May 3, 2016)

Hit by "direct fire" while operating with Peshmerga. Name not yet released. RIP Warrior.


----------



## Centermass (May 3, 2016)

The Navy SEAL who was killed in a coordinated attack by 100 ISIS fighters in Iraq has been identified.

Charles Keating was advising Kurdish Peshmerga troops in the town of Telskof, 18 miles north of Mosul, when a group of Islamic State militants stormed enemy lines with vehicles, suicide car bombs and bulldozers on Tuesday

He was hit by 'direct fire' during an attack by the jihadis Pentagon officials have described as 'coordinated and complex'.

It is the third death of a U.S. service member in Iraq since the U.S.-led coalition launched its campaign against IS militants in the summer of 2014.

Keating was 31 and serving with Navy Special Warfare Group 1, ST-1.

Fair winds and following seas Warrior.

Valhalla has you now.

~S~


----------



## racing_kitty (May 3, 2016)

Fair winds and following seas, Sailor.  Thank you for all your sacrifice.


----------



## policemedic (May 3, 2016)

RIP, warrior.


----------



## Blizzard (May 3, 2016)

Godspeed.


----------



## CDG (May 3, 2016)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Scubadew (May 4, 2016)

RIP, SEAL


----------



## Dame (May 4, 2016)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 4, 2016)

Rest In God's Own Peace, SEAL. Prayers out.


----------



## Gunz (May 4, 2016)

Every life we lose over there is worth 10,000 of those bastards.


----------



## DocIllinois (May 4, 2016)

RIP, sailor.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## Ares (May 4, 2016)

Never forgotten. Rest easy, SEAL.

For God and Country.


----------



## Teufel (May 4, 2016)

Sad day for NSW.  RIP warrior-until Valhalla


----------



## NathanRSF (May 4, 2016)

Rest in Peace.

My thoughts and prayers go out the family.


----------



## CDG (May 4, 2016)

More details on what happened: Navy SEAL Charles Keating IV gave life rescuing others - CNNPolitics.com

ETA pic of Keating.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 4, 2016)

Rest in Peace


----------



## BloodStripe (May 4, 2016)

Blue skies. Until Valhalla.


----------



## Blizzard (May 4, 2016)

Forwarding...
"From Iraq:
Please tell everyone that Chuck saved a lot of lives today. The partner force fled and navy seals held the line. Chuck was leading the fight as always. He went unconscious with that big signature smile on his handsome face as always. Chuck was Full of Aloha, but was also a ferocious warrior who killed dozens of Da'esh today to save his brothers LLTB"


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 5, 2016)

RIP, Sailor!

--------------------------
The Guardian is reporting that this was the firefight that got him killed.

Video shows Navy Seal's death was result of intense combat with Isis


----------



## RackMaster (May 6, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 21, 2016)

Update -

_A US Navy SEAL who died in a battle against ISIS in Iraq had fought off 100 of the jihadis just weeks earlier and showed such bravery he was posthumously awarded a Silver Star, it has been revealed.

Charles Keating IV was shot dead on May 3 after he went to the aid of military advisers who had been ambushed by around 100 jihadi fighters in Irbil.

But details have emerged of a fierce fire fight the military hero took part in with a similar number of militants on March 4, highlighting the acute dangers US Special Forces face in the region, despite being there in a supposedly advisory role._

How SEAL killed in Iraq also fought 100 ISIS fighters weeks earlier


----------



## Gunz (Jun 21, 2016)

We owe these men so much. I know his brothers with avenge him.


----------

